# Best W/M kit by value



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I know this is probably a silly thread to start, but I'm going through a bt build that is pretty extensive as it includes a 2.0L stroker build, HTA3076r, SEM intake manifold, full tubular exhaust manifold, etc. So as you can imagine I'm not looking to go cheap on the w/m kit, but I'm also not looking to throw money away either, so I'm looking for any ideas people have on the issue...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Im getting a devils own kit put on next week....alot of ppl like them and say they're very well made....i know of a few ppl that had snow kits and had their controllers go out and went with a devils own one


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

which kit are you going with?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Devils own progressive kit


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

it looks like a nice kit


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea it should be, I've heard nothing but good things about it....its getting installed on Monday


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

well it's going to have to be reliable for me, I'll be pushing anywhere from 20-30 lbs of boost at all times


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Im getting a boost gauge iinstalle also so ill see where my boost is at....should be around 20psi


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

that should be nice


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Well i got the kit installed, and its awesome!!!!....the car pulls hard and smooth (no ****) and feels the same back to back to back....my peak boost spike is about 20ish and then it tapers down and will hold between 15-17....i havent tried the 100 file yet but will within the next couple days


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome does it have the ability to turn on by boost and also let you know when you're low on meth?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

TTguy30 said:


> awesome does it have the ability to turn on by boost and also let you know when you're low on meth?


 Yes i set when i want to start spraying and also when i want it at full spray....and i used my windshield washer resevoir for the tank so when im low the car will alert me inside


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Who did your install, EVOMS or Goodspeed?

I have an Aquamist HPF-4 kit that will end up going on my TT after I get the APR K04 turbo kit installed.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Who did your install, EVOMS or Goodspeed?
> 
> I have an Aquamist HPF-4 kit that will end up going on my TT after I get the APR K04 turbo kit installed.


Tuning gruppe in mesa did my tune and meth install


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

devilsown


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

Devil's Own will be the best value for current technology. There are older tech kits that are cheaper, but for the best of the new, DO.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Personally I like the CoolingMist stuff.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> Personally I like the CoolingMist stuff.


I was thinking of giving CoolingMist a try - I really like the stealth tank/gauge combo.. but I also like some the of the DO stuff too. :thumbup:


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Im using the stage 2 devils own methanol kit. comes with a controller to manage where you want to start spraying. its awesome. i had my head on snow because i hear great stuff from it but my great friends at fourseason tuning out here in socal gave me information about the competition and i knew they dont lie about their product. i love my devils own. i have the dvc-30 kit. its a stage 2 kit with very easy installation instructions. its a great kit speaking from a person that only wants the best for his mark 4 1.8t. :thumbup:


----------

